# Datum und Uhrzeit von einem Ereignis ausgeben lassen



## Fl4sh1 (21. Okt 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!

Könnte mir jemand erklären wie ich das Datum und die Uhrzeit  von einem Ereignis das ich z.b vor 3 tagen gemacht habe augeben lass kann.

Grüße Tobi

P.s bitte mit Code ,Danke im voraus!


----------



## Firephoenix (21. Okt 2012)

Ich kann mit der Beschreibung ehrlich gesagt nichts anfangen.
Von was für einem Ereignis reden wir denn hier? Methodenaufruf? Tastatureingabe? Programmstart? Awt-Event? Kaffeebecher auf dem Schreibtisch abstellen?


Und wie sieht das Ausgeben aus?
Per Konsole alle Ereignisse auflisten? Ein Logfile betrachten? Per Gui?



Erklär mal etwas genauer was du machen willst (das Grundprinzip dürfte aber gleich bleiben: Zeitstempel wärend dem Ereignis irgendwo abspeichern und später wieder abrufen).

Gruß


----------



## Fl4sh1 (22. Okt 2012)

Also mit dem ereignis meine ich z.b. eine Tastatureingabe und es soll in einer Datei gespeichert werden.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## SlaterB (22. Okt 2012)

wenn du das Ereignis damals mit einem Java-Programm registriert hast, im Java-Speicher in einem Objekt 'Tastaturereignis' mit Zeit und allen möglichen gemerkt hast, der Computer und das Programm so lange weitergelaufen ist,
oder die Information sonst wie zwischenzeitlich gemerkt wurde, was aber eher genau deine Frage ist,
dann kannst du die Information natürlich speichern,
Textdatei, Datenbanken & Co., da gibt es jeweils eigene Kapitel, Standardwissen,

dagegen ist dein Ereignis zu einer bestimmten Zeit vollkommen andere Richtung, falls auch Teil der Frage


----------

